# Protein Bars: Still Candy in Disguise?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I remember an article you wrote years ago called “protein bars: performance nutrition or candy bars in disguise?”You mentioned that most protein or health food bars were essentially just candy bars with protein powder.I was wondering if your opinions on this have changed at all since some of the products today seem to use a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

